# Does high co2 cause moss to get algae?



## Mark.burns43 (Jun 12, 2014)

My java moss seems to attract algea. Im just getting over an algea bloom. But my Monostelarium moss might have spelt that wrong, is clean. But whay would make algea present only on one plant if everythings in order. Hmm


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Shrimp are the best moss cleaners but high co2 and shrimp don't mix that well. The mosses that I know also do better at lower temps and lower light. High tech tanks are mostly color stems, with space at a premium. Just thinking aloud.

No is my final answer 

v3


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Mark.burns43 said:


> My java moss seems to attract algea. Im just getting over an algea bloom. But my Monostelarium moss might have spelt that wrong, is clean. But whay would make algea present only on one plant if everythings in order. Hmm


Hmmmm is right, interesting...



> Shrimp are the best moss cleaners but high co2 and shrimp don't mix that well. The mosses that I know also do better at lower temps and lower light. High tech tanks are mostly color stems, with space at a premium. Just thinking aloud.
> 
> No is my final answer
> 
> v3


I totally agree except for the fact that shrimp are the best cleaners, they barely even phase or hinder algae in my opinion, maybe amanos are different but I've never owned one.


----------



## Sgtreef (Jun 6, 2004)

Fissidens for me , and most moss act like a algae magnet to me.

Jeff


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Sgtreef said:


> Fissidens for me , and most moss act like a algae magnet to me.
> 
> Jeff


fissidens actually does better in co2


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

StrungOut said:


> fissidens actually does better in co2


Good to know. About to add them to the tops of my coconut caves. Java was getting the gray algae buildup on it. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

My java moss turned a dark ugly, near-black gray when I added just a bit of CO2 in my 75. Not sure if it was algae or what, I just took it all out.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

burr740 said:


> My java moss turned a dark ugly, near-black gray when I added just a bit of CO2 in my 75. Not sure if it was algae or what, I just took it all out.


Nice input



> Shrimp are the best moss cleaners but high co2 and shrimp don't mix that well. The mosses that I know also do better at lower temps and lower light. High tech tanks are mostly color stems, with space at a premium. Just thinking aloud.
> 
> No is my final answer
> 
> v3


I also disagree with the high co2 and shrimp don't mix, I've seen it done, right now I've got RBT cull juvies in my tank, I hope they survive, but as long as your plants are producing or your tank has enough oxygen content then should be fine and your tds is in the proper measurements


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Moss are very susceptible to hair algae. In my latest tank I have had luck with keeping my moss relatively algae free. I have soft water (5 dGH) and around 80 RCS (in a 120 gallon tank). I manually remove whatever I see. I think shrimp are more of a preventative measure, helping to prevent a sever outbreak rather than fixing one that's already struck.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

burr740 said:


> My java moss turned a dark ugly, near-black gray when I added just a bit of CO2 in my 75. Not sure if it was algae or what, I just took it all out.


That's weird. I guess every tank is different. I have a tank with Java moss, and I light that tank up with CO2, my drop checker is yellow, i'm definitely at 50 ppm. My Moss grows like crazy and has no algae. When I first bought the moss it had hair algae on it already, but it quickly died. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

greaser84 said:


> That's weird. I guess every tank is different. I have a tank with Java moss, and I light that tank up with CO2, my drop checker is yellow, i'm definitely at 50 ppm. My Moss grows like crazy and has no algae. When I first bought the moss it had hair algae on it already, but it quickly died. Maybe I'm just lucky.


is it all stringy and messy growth or is it all full and thick and divine?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Now for the arguing

Observe these two pictures, sorry I never took a full tank shot, these shots are back in Aug. 2007. So in the two pics observe the plants and observe the moss. The plants are algae free and the moss is green and all but just covered in algae. I must've tried co2 with moss like about 2-3 times but never documented it much. Lighting may also be an issue however I doubt that cause the moss is nice and green and baby tears are growing up not foregroundish. Back then "I" didn't even know about fertilizers which also has never been needed with my moss tanks and my tap water. This is just observation and no statements, it just seems to go this way. No worries on temperature as california is always good weather. Watcha guys think now?
If you don't notice the algae cause its all green and blurry, I can probably find some more closeups
the in tank reactor is behind the baby tears
















this is the kind've algae i was dealing with, just filthy sick


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

lighting issue? co2 issue?

lights were two dual shoplights t12 bulbs 48" fit perfectly on this standard 55g


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

StrungOut said:


>


That downoi is gargantuan


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Moss are very susceptible to hair algae. In my latest tank I have had luck with keeping my moss relatively algae free. I have soft water (5 dGH) and around 80 RCS (in a 120 gallon tank). I manually remove whatever I see. I think shrimp are more of a preventative measure, helping to prevent a sever outbreak rather than fixing one that's already struck.


Yes, it gets all intertwined and really hard to deal with. How are you keeping it away besides the shrimp?


The downoi grown without fertz or soil


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Moss is a different plant than other stem plants, it evolved from algae, I've been trying to get key points across for bit now. July 6th if something doesn't come up, I'm bringing the moss professor to my house, hopefully I can retain a lot of information from him. Those of you that knew mosses back in the day know who he is and he shall remain unnamed


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

StrungOut said:


> Yes, it gets all intertwined and really hard to deal with. How are you keeping it away besides the shrimp?


I'm rather ruthless with manual removal, pulling out any moss with hair algae development. The way I see it if it has noticeable hair algae it's good as dead anyways.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I'm rather ruthless with manual removal, pulling out any moss with hair algae development. The way I see it if it has noticeable hair algae it's good as dead anyways.


Thats the only way to do it I believe, once its infected, its infected


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

greaser84 said:


> That's weird. I guess every tank is different. I have a tank with Java moss, and I light that tank up with CO2, my drop checker is yellow, i'm definitely at 50 ppm. My Moss grows like crazy and has no algae. When I first bought the moss it had hair algae on it already, but it quickly died. Maybe I'm just lucky.


Indeed. Mine is med light with low, but consistent, levels of DIY CO2. First few months were Excel only. The java grew well but never did look _good_. It was always about the only place algae was. When I added CO2, all the plants exploded, except for the java, which like I said, immediately turned a dark ugly shade of gray. It was a little fuzzier than normal too. I chalked it up to algae but Im really not sure. Crazy right?


----------



## poormanisme (Jul 19, 2012)

When i see algae in my moss i break out the scissors. Problem solved.
scott


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

StrungOut said:


> is it all stringy and messy growth or is it all full and thick and divine?


Its not stringy, it can be messy I trim it weekly though, some areas its very full other's not so much, divine uuuhhhhhhhhh. Luckily I haven't had to deal with that slime you have in your pictures. The rest of the tank looks good though. Algae is very opportunistic it will always go after the slowest grower. Did you ever get rid of the slime?



burr740 said:


> Indeed. Mine is med light with low, but consistent, levels of DIY CO2. First few months were Excel only. The java grew well but never did look _good_. It was always about the only place algae was. When I added CO2, all the plants exploded, except for the java, which like I said, immediately turned a dark ugly shade of gray. It was a little fuzzier than normal too. I chalked it up to algae but Im really not sure. Crazy right?


That is crazy. I notice that moss responses really well to excel only. Maybe strungout can ask the unnamed moss professor?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

StrungOut said:


> Now for the arguing
> 
> Observe these two pictures, sorry I never took a full tank shot, these shots are back in Aug. 2007.


I am sorry if I misunderstand, are those pictures 7 years old?

And I don't see what is there to argue about?

v3


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

OVT said:


> I am sorry if I misunderstand, are those pictures 7 years old?
> 
> And I don't see what is there to argue about?
> 
> v3


Yeah seven years back, I'm not going to try co2 ever again with moss even it its just a little bit which should/might work. 

Whether high co2 or even a normal 30ppm tank do well with moss. I figure by now someone would chime in and battle this.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

greaser84 said:


> Its not stringy, it can be messy I trim it weekly though, some areas its very full other's not so much, divine uuuhhhhhhhhh. Luckily I haven't had to deal with that slime you have in your pictures. The rest of the tank looks good though. Algae is very opportunistic it will always go after the slowest grower. Did you ever get rid of the slime?
> 
> 
> That is crazy. I notice that moss responses really well to excel only. Maybe strungout can ask the unnamed moss professor?


Sorry missed ur post, I never got rid of the slime, just reset, restart, rebuild. The only reason excel works is it kills algae allowing moss to grow and not compete, nothing else


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

Let me add myself to the list of the ones having issues with Java moss. It used to grow great when I barely fertilized and had Co2 around 20-30ppm, but since I moved into EI, and then increased Co2 a big deal (40ppm and more), the most stopped growing and begun getting fuzzy algae, grayish ones... And after one year it is still there without any growth! No change in light, just more ferts and Co2. And, yes, all other plants grow great, without algae, very healthy (with the only exception of Anubias that get some little BBA on old leaves.) 

I am wondering how greaser84 is not having issues with a setup similar to mine... Greaser84, do you have a wet/dry or canister? I have a wet/dry... Also, how much Co2 do you pump? I am pumping around 70ml per minute (a lot)


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

While I have never run pressurized co2, and diy was a nightmare with hair algae everywhere, I have two tanks that are filled with moss, xmas, flame, and fissidens. My sons tank which is Lego Star Wars themed has terrible algae problems, mainly hair algae while my main tank has not a speck of hair algae, plenty of bba but am keeping that under control. The only difference, my tank gets ei dosing and I often forget to dose my sons tank. 
Now stocking levels are drastically different with my sons 20 long only having a dwarf puffer and snails and my tank being heavily stocked. 
What am I getting at here, you say co2 causes algae problems in your moss but you also don't fertizlize and most of your plants in the pictures except for the moss are mainly root feeders. So no co2, your bio load may be enough for the slower growth, add co2 and no ferts, and you have instant algae as the increased growth speed of your moss quickly exhausts any nutrient cycle you have operating in your tank without added fertilizers. The plant growth halts and algae takes over. 
This is my experience and a possible explanation for your current and past issues.


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

I dose EI therefore it's not a ferts issue...


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

OVT said:


> Shrimp are the best moss cleaners but high co2 and shrimp don't mix that well. The mosses that I know also do better at lower temps and lower light. High tech tanks are mostly color stems, with space at a premium. Just thinking aloud.
> 
> No is my final answer
> 
> v3


+1 on temp. 
I ran my tank for close to a year with no heater. It would maintain around 72 degrees. Only using api CO2 Booster and flourish comp. At this time my moss grew like crazy. Full lush thick and green. I'd rip out handfuls every week. I had an ich outbreak 3 months ago and ran out to grab a heater. Outbreak cured, but I left the tank around 80 degrees. I also started dosing ei at this time. My moss is still alive, green, and lush... But it has gone completely dormant. No growth whatsoever. I dose ei in my 5.5 along with api co2 Booster as well. This tank has no heater. The moss grows like wild in it leading me to believe it is indeed the heat. My third tank? I'll never put java moss in another tank... Ever.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

fablau said:


> I dose EI therefore it's not a ferts issue...


My post was aimed to the op, not you. Simply stating plants need food as do all living organisms. If they don't get it they die or go dormant. If you increase the speed at which they grow their requirement for food, be it meat or fertilizer increases. This is true for everything on this planet. Once aquatic plants die or go dormant the nutrients they leak out back into the water column allows algae to take advantage of the nutrients.
Btw my tank is set at 80 degree F and my Xmas and flame moss grows great! I have a moss wall covering a 65g tank that is about 50% full and should be compete in another month.
The op wanted to know if anyone was experiencing results similar to his. Adding co2 and moss gaining algae. I am offering a possible explanation. He is increasing growth speed without supplementing with additional fertilizer. If your moss is growing algae then it is being out competed by algae because it's needs aren't being met or the conditions are more favorable for algae as in inconsistent co2.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

jeepguy said:


> While I have never run pressurized co2, and diy was a nightmare with hair algae everywhere, I have two tanks that are filled with moss, xmas, flame, and fissidens. My sons tank which is Lego Star Wars themed has terrible algae problems, mainly hair algae while my main tank has not a speck of hair algae, plenty of bba but am keeping that under control. The only difference, my tank gets ei dosing and I often forget to dose my sons tank.
> Now stocking levels are drastically different with my sons 20 long only having a dwarf puffer and snails and my tank being heavily stocked.
> What am I getting at here, you say co2 causes algae problems in your moss but you also don't fertizlize and most of your plants in the pictures except for the moss are mainly root feeders. So no co2, your bio load may be enough for the slower growth, add co2 and no ferts, and you have instant algae as the increased growth speed of your moss quickly exhausts any nutrient cycle you have operating in your tank without added fertilizers. The plant growth halts and algae takes over.
> This is my experience and a possible explanation for your current and past issues.





> My post was aimed to the op, not you. Simply stating plants need food as do all living organisms. If they don't get it they die or go dormant. If you increase the speed at which they grow their requirement for food, be it meat or fertilizer increases. This is true for everything on this planet. Once aquatic plants die or go dormant the nutrients they leak out back into the water column allows algae to take advantage of the nutrients.
> Btw my tank is set at 80 degree F and my Xmas and flame moss grows great! I have a moss wall covering a 65g tank that is about 50% full and should be compete in another month.
> The op wanted to know if anyone was experiencing results similar to his. Adding co2 and moss gaining algae. I am offering a possible explanation. He is increasing growth speed without supplementing with additional fertilizer. If your moss is growing algae then it is being out competed by algae because it's needs aren't being met or the conditions are more favorable for algae as in inconsistent co2.


This may be idiotic, stupid, moronic or all in one...But me believing moss doesn't need much at all because it evolved from algae. Can I asks these q's, what does algae need to grow? nutrients, or just light moreover? You put light over a tank with pure ro and you still get algae right? People successfully grow moss in pure ro, unsure of remineralized or not but that doesn't cover all the nutrients..These questions may seem stupid to you but maybe you can better explain science of it all. To me moss is a whole different plant whole different realm. Some like liverworts, riccardia act like sponges, you can see this in pellia and such, but I don't see weeping moss and such. Someone should do what sewingalot did with nutrient limitations and pics but with moss instead...I doubt will compare the same..I ain't no botanist, nor no biology major, nor an avid reader...please elaborate


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I get hair algae on my moss no co2. One way to kill it off is shut your pumps off and get excel in a syringe and inject it in the algae covered moss. Let it sit for couple minutes and then turn the pumps back on it will start turning red by the next day. This also works good for black beard algae.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Clear Water said:


> I get hair algae on my moss no co2. One way to kill it off is shut your pumps off and get excel in a syringe and inject it in the algae covered moss. Let it sit for couple minutes and then turn the pumps back on it will start turning red by the next day. This also works good for black beard algae.


Thanks, how long before your algae comes back and you have to kill it again? U may just have too much light..


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

Clear Water said:


> I get hair algae on my moss no co2. One way to kill it off is shut your pumps off and get excel in a syringe and inject it in the algae covered moss. Let it sit for couple minutes and then turn the pumps back on it will start turning red by the next day. This also works good for black beard algae.



How's your flow? Strong? Also, how do you dose?


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Dec 12, 2014)

That hair is the only algae my 100 seems to grow besides a tiny bit of green spot on my glass. Excel, Flourish and Osmocote in mine. I'm running 2x65 dual daylight and a 96 dual actinic for 8 hours a day, split up with a long break in between. I only just started with these lights but the hairy moss has been around a long time.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.bookmasters.com/marktplc/images/BiolFiltration_BookWebsite.pdf
Also read "ecology of th planted aquarium"
Read the short article with the link. If mosses don't need nutrients as you suggest, then how could the research prove that the mosses tested, a few liverworts, and willow moss, prefer to take up ammonia over nitrate. If they did not need these nutrients for life why would they take them up. 
Tom Barr has proven plants outcompete algae when there are no limiting nutrients, I even believe I read an article where he discovered healthy growing plants release a chemical, or enzyme that prevents and discourages algae from growing. (I could not readily find this article and I am in the middle of writing a paper that is due tonight, classy right, so I just present this last point and have no proof that it is true, but I will try to find and post a link for you tonight.)
Additionally, until you prove moss is not a plant, I will continue to treat it as any other plant in my aquarium, it needs enough nutrient to grow at the speed my light dictates. When any one of any nutrient needed is limited(including co2), the plant begins absorb itself in order to obtain those nutrients, leeches nutrients into the water column, and algae is triggered.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

jeepguy said:


> http://www.bookmasters.com/marktplc/images/BiolFiltration_BookWebsite.pdf
> Also read "ecology of th planted aquarium"
> Read the short article with the link. If mosses don't need nutrients as you suggest, then how could the research prove that the mosses tested, a few liverworts, and willow moss, prefer to take up ammonia over nitrate. If they did not need these nutrients for life why would they take them up.
> Tom Barr has proven plants outcompete algae when there are no limiting nutrients, I even believe I read an article where he discovered healthy growing plants release a chemical, or enzyme that prevents and discourages algae from growing. (I could not readily find this article and I am in the middle of writing a paper that is due tonight, classy right, so I just present this last point and have no proof that it is true, but I will try to find and post a link for you tonight.)
> Additionally, until you prove moss is not a plant, I will continue to treat it as any other plant in my aquarium, it needs enough nutrient to grow at the speed my light dictates. When any one of any nutrient needed is limited(including co2), the plant begins absorb itself in order to obtain those nutrients, leeches nutrients into the water column, and algae is triggered.


Another reading for me, thanks. I guess I meant to say give me more information instead of stating straight out mosses do not need food fuel. That article about chemicals released was actually by Zapins. Here is a link actually i cannot find the link.

I haven't read your link yet but here was the answer I was looking for:



> All living plants on earth today have a life cycle consisting of two bodies, each performing a different function in reproduction. Hence, all mature plants, mosses included, grow and develop at different times of the year into two different bodies, one reproducing sexually by the formation of sperm cells and egg cells for the eventual fertilization process, and then another body that reproduces simply by producing spore cells, without the formation of sperm cell and egg cell. One spore cell, when formed, can grow into a new plant body. The body mentioned here that reproduces the spores is known as the non-sexual plant body, or asexual body, or sporophyte in botanical term. But a sperm cell or an egg cell can not grow, by itself, into a new body, unless they are united in the process called sexual fertilization or sexual reproduction. This other plant body that produces sperm cell and egg cell is known as the sexual body or gametophyte in botanical term.
> 
> Sorry to be giving you the above long background lecture about the life cycle of plant species. This is a basic biology concept not appreciated by students and lay people because we only know that the animal species, human included, has only one body, the sexual body, in their whole life time. Hence, human can not see how the plant group can have two separate bodies developed by the same species.
> 
> ...


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

DevilDogDoc said:


> That hair is the only algae my 100 seems to grow besides a tiny bit of green spot on my glass. Excel, Flourish and Osmocote in mine. I'm running 2x65 dual daylight and a 96 dual actinic for 8 hours a day, split up with a long break in between. I only just started with these lights but the hairy moss has been around a long time.


The two coexisting probably could be an example of the nutrient imbalance competition your talking about..Jeep guy


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

StrungOut said:


> Thanks, how long before your algae comes back and you have to kill it again? U may just have too much light..


I have so much java moss in my tank I don't think I could ever get rid of it all it's more about control than a full removable. In my large tank I have to harvest it almost weekly. I would call it more of a weed than a plant. If I were starting over I would never put it in the tank. Just the other day I removed about three soft ball handfuls and it barley made a dent in what is there. I throw it in bucket on the floor with no light and it still grows.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Since you brought it up I would be interested to find out if indeed algae would grow in RO water placed in direct sunlight. If everything I understand about basic biology , which is not very much at all, is true, then even algae would need nutrient to grow. I do not have access to RO but it would be interesting for someone to test. According to this, http://www.biomara.org/schools/Lesson 2 - how algae grow.pdf (just a child's textbook) my guess would be correct. Light energy does not provide the chemical energy required for cell division or other aspects of life, even at the unicellular and multicellular level. Since energy is never created out of nothing nutrients would be required to sustain life. 
I once read a great article about algae and I really don't feel like looking for it but it described the algaes life cycle. Algae spores are present practically everywhere, and they just float around, in a dormant state until there is an indication that there are favorable conditions at which case it becomes algae. (Please note I read this article many years ago and I am just giving the jist). Since light is always present we won't count that as a favorable condition or else the plants would not coexist. Only thing left is temp, salinity, and nutrients. Since algae grows in all temperate locations, except extremes, and in freshwater and saltwater, nutirents are all that is left.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

jeepguy said:


> Since you brought it up I would be interested to find out if indeed algae would grow in RO water placed in direct sunlight. If everything I understand about basic biology , which is not very much at all, is true, then even algae would need nutrient to grow. I do not have access to RO but it would be interesting for someone to test. According to this, http://www.biomara.org/schools/Lesson 2 - how algae grow.pdf (just a child's textbook) my guess would be correct. Light energy does not provide the chemical energy required for cell division or other aspects of life, even at the unicellular and multicellular level. Since energy is never created out of nothing nutrients would be required to sustain life.
> I once read a great article about algae and I really don't feel like looking for it but it described the algaes life cycle. Algae spores are present practically everywhere, and they just float around, in a dormant state until there is an indication that there are favorable conditions at which case it becomes algae. (Please note I read this article many years ago and I am just giving the jist). Since light is always present we won't count that as a favorable condition or else the plants would not coexist. Only thing left is temp, salinity, and nutrients. Since algae grows in all temperate locations, except extremes, and in freshwater and saltwater, nutirents are all that is left.


Thank you very much for this information jeep guy. I have access to RO water myself but needn't do the testing to see if theories right. Its not important to me. I really wanna see how much nutrients moss needs as I think its so minute. Not saying they don't need. Appreciate your input. Temp is supposed to play in a role in how much o2 and co2 is in there. Id like to see at above 80 degrees if you start injecting co2 how well moss would actually do.

Bump:


Clear Water said:


> I have so much java moss in my tank I don't think I could ever get rid of it all it's more about control than a full removable. In my large tank I have to harvest it almost weekly. I would call it more of a weed than a plant. If I were starting over I would never put it in the tank. Just the other day I removed about three soft ball handfuls and it barley made a dent in what is there. I throw it in bucket on the floor with no light and it still grows.


Nice, good for the shrimp if you have shrimp


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

Clear Water said:


> I have so much java moss in my tank I don't think I could ever get rid of it all it's more about control than a full removable. In my large tank I have to harvest it almost weekly. I would call it more of a weed than a plant. If I were starting over I would never put it in the tank. Just the other day I removed about three soft ball handfuls and it barley made a dent in what is there. I throw it in bucket on the floor with no light and it still grows.



Wow, that's Great! Do you fertilize? How? Do you use Co2? How much? How's your flow? Please, let us know! Thanks!


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm low tech and fertilize once week but my fish load is very high. I watch my nitrates like a hawk. I have over 65 fish in the tank from 6" long to 2". No shrimp they would be ate in a short time. I think a lot of this have to do with how long the tank has been up and running and light. If algae grows on it you have to much light on it. I cut my hours and how much light the tank gets. This stuff grows almost without light.

Any one need about a basket ball size of java moss?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Clear Water said:


> I'm low tech and fertilize once week but my fish load is very high. I watch my nitrates like a hawk. I have over 65 fish in the tank from 6" long to 2". No shrimp they would be ate in a short time. I think lot of this have to do with how long the tank has been up and running and light. If algae grows on it you have to much light on it. I cut my hours and how much light the tank gets. This stuff grows almost without light.
> 
> Any one need about a basket ball size of java moss?


I agree full on with lighting.

I would take it if completely algae free. String algae is a big one that attacks moss and seems one of the hardest to get rid of. I've had nice moss and when I pulled it and noticed, algae all over it but you don't notice it really if its all entwined and the moss is growing well too.


----------

